# Need help with Damsel and False Percula Clown



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Need help with Damsel and False Percula Clown

I have a 10 gallon nano tank. Levels are all good. Long story short I had a 4 strip damsel for years and he decided to jump out of the tank about 2 months ago.

I went to the store and purchased a yellow tale damsel (he is blue wit ha yellow tale). He has been doing great but I decided I wanted to add one more fish to add some color and movement. I really like clownfish and always wanted one so I did some research and narrowed down my selection to either a Ocellaris Clownfish or a Misbar Ocellaris Clownfish . I went to the local PetCo and saw they had a Ocellaris Clownfish so I decided to get him.

Took him home put him in the tank and the damsel is being super agressive. Funny thing is the damsel is about 3/4" and the clown is probably double that size at 1.5". The damsel just constantly swims over to the clown and puts his back to him then he raises his dorsal fins and angles his head down and tail up. Seems like pretty obvious behavior to me.

He is not biting the clown but the clown is now staying torwards the back of the tank and swiming near the sand behind my rocks. It is like he is hiding. He comes out every now and then to swim around but I think he is scared. He did not eat yesterday but today he finally ate some brine shrimp. I hope he will eat some flake soon.

Do you guys have any suggestions on what I can do. I like both fish but the clown is definitly a nicer fish, a more expensive fish and a fish I want to keep and have happy. At the same time it is not like I don't dare about the damsel. I just thought after doing my research that the yellow tale was one of the most friendly and least agressive dasels - that is why I got him. And now it seems not to be the case.

Looking for ideas on what I can do to make the situation better.

Thanks


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

damsels will be damsels. All of them are pretty territorial and aggressive. In such a small tank I would suggest removing one of them due to the aggression and also high bioload. HTH


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't catch the damsel....

What do you think will happen if I leave them be?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

more than likely two outcomes will happen

1) in a few days the aggression will subside and all will be peaceful
or
2) the clown will get torn to pieces... unfortunately this is probably going to be the case... 

as for catching him it should be fairly easy with a clear container and some of the damsels favorite food

the two fish are related btw, and that is probably why you are having such aggression issues. A goby would have been a better choice, but you wouldn't have gotten that kind of advice at Petco


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The yellowtail has to go, and that's all there is to it. Put him in your quarantine tank.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> The yellowtail has to go, and that's all there is to it. Put him in your quarantine tank.


----------

